# Limited Slip Differential for Model 3 (LSD)



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey

I looked through the part manual and from what I can see (not much) it looks like Tesla is doing the same thing for the Model 3 as the former Model S with having an open differential. The motor housing is a different size so the diff may be different but what I am curious about is the opportunity to replace the diff with an LSD.

EVTV did this for the Model S and as far as aftermarket upgrades this seams to me as a no brainier for the P3D's. I almost think this should have been a stock item for the P3D's to differentiate them from the LR's and D-LR's.

Some links from their swap and process of fabrication. Cost on the diff was $1800USD for the Model S. "Quaife Differential for Tesla Model S Gearbox"





 (2 hrs talk show on the history of the project)





 (9 mins install video)

https://shop.quaife.co.uk/tesla-model-s-quaife-atb-helical-lsd-differential (Link to the tech sheet)

Purchase link for Model S http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=QuaifeATB


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tom Bodera said:


> I almost think this should have been a stock item for the P3D's to differentiate them from the LR's and D-LR's.


Teslas will just brake one side or the other as their limited-slip solution with the open diff. No extra hardware required that way, and can be tuned & tweaked in software.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

garsh said:


> Teslas will just brake one side or the other as their limited-slip solution with the open diff. No extra hardware required that way, and can be tuned & tweaked in software.


The problem with that is the increased brake wear and energy loss. Hard to do 11's with that system.

Note the track mode of the P3D shows both wheels spinning. Not sure that was doable without an LSD but it could be.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

So it snowed and going up a steep driveway, "No snow tires", the traction control basically alternated grabbing each rear wheel and basically stopped the car half way up. 6 running starts to get up a gravel/snow hill only about 10m/30ft tall, 10% grade. I would really like to see an LSD as an aftermarket mod.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tom Bodera said:


> So it snowed and going up a steep driveway, "No snow tires", the traction control basically alternated grabbing each rear wheel and basically stopped the car half way up. 6 running starts to get up a gravel/snow hill only about 10m/30ft tall, 10% grade. I would really like to see an LSD as an aftermarket mod.


Did you turn on "slip start"?


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

garsh said:


> Did you turn on "slip start"?


I did not. I thought about it after. Thanks for the reminder and will remember to do that in the future. I will check if with slip start both wheels spin or just one. I want to say with an open diff the slip start will allow one wheel to spin but I could be wrong.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

IMHO it doesn't matter how many wheels you send power to, zero friction is still zero friction.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Karl Sun said:


> IMHO it doesn't matter how many wheels you send power to, zero friction is still zero friction.


Friction isn't zero, so it matters quite a bit.


----------

